# Alg.Cubing.Net or Cubedb.net for Reconstructions?



## Timona (Apr 19, 2022)

What website do you use for reconstructions? I used cubedb.net to reconstruct a 5x5 solve and when I viewed the playback, it was laggy and stuttering. I dont know if it's my PC or the internet or something. The stuttering never happened on 3x3 playbacks earlier tho. I also watched a 5x5 recon on alg.cubing.net and it didnt have that issue.
I use Cubedb because you can save your reconstructions, I don't know if you can with Alg.cubing.net. So I'm wondering which website you use for reconstructions


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 19, 2022)

I use cubedb for most solves, because others can see them without having the stupid long link or by searching, also alg.cubing.net has other events so yeah


----------



## qwr (Apr 20, 2022)

i dont use any fancy features so both


----------

